# can a black tipped british shorthair breed with...



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

... a solid coloured british shorthair?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they can, I love the tippys, the stud owners i contacted didnt say no.

a bi-colour cant mate witha bi-colour though.

isnt your girl a lilac?


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

yes she is but my friend has a black tipped and i just wondered


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

As I understand the registration policy, yes, the offspring go on the supplementary register, unless the solid colour happens to be white.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> yes she is but my friend has a black tipped and i just wondered


are your cats registered aND blood grouped? or are you just breeding them together?


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

no she has 3 cats and just bought a black tipped and she wondered whether she could breed them with any of her other cats


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i dont know but i LURVE tippies!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> no she has 3 cats and just bought a black tipped and she wondered whether she could breed them with any of her other cats


are your cats reg'd with the GCCF or TICA? Or anyone else?
who is their pedigree? Im wondering if its the same as my girl as her breeders are up near you


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Taylorbaby i love your you tube videos especially the one with the snow girl doing a karate kick lol

viv xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vivien said:


> Hi Taylorbaby i love your you tube videos especially the one with the snow girl doing a karate kick lol
> 
> viv xx


lol it is funny!  kittens gone wild!   thanks!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i got my kitten in manchester, 
and yes she is registered with GCCF


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> i got my kitten in manchester,
> and yes she is registered with GCCF


is she registered on active for breeding? as you sai you only paid £350, and most pet prices are normally £400!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes i paid £350


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

on active as a breeding queen?


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

yes on active.
GCCF


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> on active as a breeding queen?





meganx said:


> yes on active.
> GCCF


I can guess what the next question will be heehee


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol what??


----------

